# nVidia drivers cease Xorg functionality

## Glutexo

Hello there,

I started having a problem after installing nVidia drivers for my RIVA TNT2 AGP card.

Both nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx have installed successfully and the nvidia module is loaded during the boot.

But the problem is that when i have in my xorg.conf present line

Driver "nvidia"

strange things happen when I try to run X server.

First I see the nVidia splash logo and then a Gnome splash over that. But that's all. If I am lucky, I can proceed to see my Gnome desktop's background and then that's all. The windows are present - they receive clicks, drags, keyboart input, everything, even the cursor changes, but they are not shown on the display, only a background image or nVidia + Gnome splash.

When I use the old "nv" driver, it works fine, but it's understandable I want to use the "nvidia" accelerated driver instead.

Thanks for any suggestions.

----------

## jschellhaass

What version of the driver are you using?

The last version of the driver that supports the TNT2 is 7174.

jeff

----------

## Glutexo

I am using nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r3 (25 Jan 2005) which is present on the Gentoo packages CD.

----------

## shooshpakka

Use Nvidia drivers 1.0.7174. It works for me. Earlier versions "works", as you describe, later got a small problems with compiling.

Also you need to compile AGPGART to your kernel (not as a module!), and switch off any graphics chipsets under this option. After this, compile a kernel, install a kernel, configure your bootloader, boot with this kernel, then emerge nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174 and nvidia-glx-1.0.7174, modify config of your X, startx... than /usr/bin/games/quake3 :-)

----------

## Glutexo

I have disablet AGPGART earlier because the driver was not able to compile with that option enabled, but if the newer version is okay - I'll do as you say.

I hope I would be able to enjoy my graphics card acceleration soon.  :Smile: 

Thank you for your help. I will tell the outcome.

----------

## adsmith

remember to do "opengl-update nvidia"

----------

## shooshpakka

 *Glutexo wrote:*   

> I have disablet AGPGART earlier because the driver was not able to compile with that option enabled, but if the newer version is okay - I'll do as you say.
> 
> 

 

You should disable Nvidia chipset under this option. Or shouldn't, with 

Option NvAgp "2"

in your xorg.conf. I've disabled Nvidia chipset, and all perfect. My problem (and yours  :Wink:  ) was solved after month of experiments.

----------

## iulica

I have the same card and had no problems with kernel 2.4 and nvidia <= 1.0.5xxx. After upgrading to 2.6 the 5xxx drivers didn't compile anymore, so I upgraded. But then my tvcard with xawtv didn't work anymore (froze my computer). After several attempts, changing agp from via_agp to nvidia and a LOT of rebooting, I gave up and used tvtime instead of xawtv but using a lot of CPU as a side effect. 

Now I'm stable at version 1.0.7174, I had to mask the newer version because of crash, even with tvtime. I am using NvAGP=2 with via_agp as the agp driver. 

Hope this helps!

----------

